# probleme disque dur



## fender76 (23 Janvier 2012)

bonsoir, donc je suis possesseur d un powermac g4 , je suis sous leopard, mon probleme vient de mon disque dur maitre, j installer des dossiers personnels, et pendant un moment ça ramé , donc sur pc je sais y remedier, mais sous mac je ne connais pas la manip "ctrl altgr suppr" donc j ai eteind directement avec le bouton. et là en rallumant , à l affichage de la pomme le chargement ce fait mais au bout de deux seconde tout s eteind!!
j avais peur que l alim etait HS , j ai mis mon deuxieme disque dur et là ça marche, ça s allume et ça reste sur le finder et ? qui s affiche, normal car mon disque est vierge.
donc j ai pris mon disque dur avec qui l ordi s eteind à chaque fois , je l ai mis sur mon pc, mon pc reconnait le disque dur mais peut pas le lire, normal car c pas la meme architecture, 
donc j aimerai bien savoir si quelqu un aurait une idée pour refaire marcher mon disque dur sur mon mac (manip à faire ou autre chose) un grand merci pour votre aide


----------



## lappartien (15 Février 2012)

preuve que tu t'emmêles les pinceaux avec les 2 systèmes mac et windows.
dédier à un mac, un ou plusieurs DD mais MAC (formatés et partitionnés mac)


----------



## KERRIA (16 Février 2012)

Bonjour

Pas trop bien compris ta requète..mais, il semble que tu embrouilles les situations simples...avec les systêmes d'exploitation et formatages...


-Dans ton MAC un DD formaté MAC journalisé
-Dans ton PC un DD formaté DOS

Si tu as un DD externe qui doit servir sur les 2 plateformes => formatage DOS car ton PC ne reconnaîtra pas le formatage MAC....

Enfin chez moi ça fonctionne ainsi....


----------



## UnAncienDuMac (22 Février 2012)

Bonjour fender

As-tu essayé de démarrer à partir du DVD d'installation pour réparer ton disque ? (à l'affichage de la première fenêtre de l'installateur, chercher dans les menus Utilitaires/Utilitaire de disque, quand les volumes s'affichent dans le bandeau gauche, selectionner ton disque dur et cliquer sur le bouton "Réparer".) C'est le premier réflexe à avoir.

Bon courage !


----------



## fender76 (22 Février 2012)

UnAncienDuMac a dit:


> Bonjour fender
> 
> As-tu essayé de démarrer à partir du DVD d'installation pour réparer ton disque ? (à l'affichage de la première fenêtre de l'installateur, chercher dans les menus Utilitaires/Utilitaire de disque, quand les volumes s'affichent dans le bandeau gauche, selectionner ton disque dur et cliquer sur le bouton "Réparer".) C'est le premier réflexe à avoir.
> 
> Bon courage !


 
cette methode je la fait effectivement, et j ai le message comme quoi le disque semble etre en bon état.
pour un disque dur j ai réussi à la faire marcher , et d ailleur je me sert de celui là , mais j ai du utiliser diskwarrior pour le reconstruire, et depuis nickel!!
par contre un autre DD j ai pas réussi , mais il fonctionne comme DD externe parfaitement, donc je le laise comme ça.
merci du conseil


----------



## fender76 (1 Mars 2012)

j ai réussi à résoudre tout mes problèmes que j ai depuis 2 mois sur mon powermac!!
donc après encore plusieurs installes de leopard ,sur mes différent DD ,qui n arrêté pas de échouées ou bien ça buger au bout de deux jours, j ai déduit que c était surement matériel.

j ai regarder là où c est assez simple de démonter , donc j ai commencé par les RAM.
y avait quatre dedans, j ai tester une par une en installant leopard sur chaque DD ,
3 d entre elles marche à merveille, installation en une fois , tester sur mes différent DD ,au cas où si c était un coup de chance et là nickel!!

et y en à une où l installation échouée , ou si ça marchait ça buger après la mise à jour 10.5.8.
donc voilà j ai réussi à trouver la solution , et depuis mise à jour nickel, aucun bug, fluidité mais,eh oui toujours un mais, quand je redémarre par exemple à la fin d une MAJ , il se rallume sur une icone finder qui clignote, je redémarre en appuyant sur le bouton power et ça marche
donc pourquoi ce petit bug à chaque démarrage??
cela ne m empêche pas d utiliser mon mac j ai juste à le rallumer deux fois après une demande de redémarrage


----------



## lappartien (2 Mars 2012)

content pour toi. toujours un peu de mal à te suivre. Mais bon en relisant 2 à 3 fois ton mot ...
pour le fider qui clignote fais une recherche sur mac g ou sur google : finder qui clignote (sur google préciser sur mac).

à+


----------



## fender76 (2 Mars 2012)

je te comprend que ta du relire plusieur fois le message, mais à expliquer avec tout ce que j ai essayer  de faire c est pas facile  je vais regarder ça pour le finder, par contre quand je l allume ça marche nickel, c est ça que je pige pas , je redit de quoi
merc


----------

